# Smoked Shrimp With Spicy Kale Salad!



## leah elisheva (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Folks and here's the final photo from this weekend, (promise), as my "dessert" was simply smoked shrimp and spicy kale salad alongside a Portuguese rosé, and it was fantastic!

Here's a big Cheers thus, and to all, as we enter a new and even better week that's directly ahead! - Leah













DSCF3118.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## beachcomber1126 (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks very delicious.  What kind of wood did you use to smoke the shrimp?


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks so much Beachcomber! It was just over simple apple wood chips, but it made for a nice dessert or wrap up of the weekend indeed! Happy new and even better week to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------

